# Bridal veils



## csknit (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi I just joined this forum. I need a pattern for a bridal veil. My daughter is getting married in August and I want to knit her a veil. If I start now it might get done by then. But I am having trouble finding a pattern.

Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Most of the bridal veil patterns are really semi-circular shawls. 
http://tonks-knits.livejournal.com/28142.html

http://blog.classiceliteyarns.com/2012/03/extraordinary-knitter.html
Link to the pattern in the blog above:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spanish-peacock-shawl

Not trying to dissuade you, but have you thought of doing an exquisite edging and attaching it to a fine tulle?
It would be much lighter and easier on you.
Knitting Fool has lace edging stitch patterns. In a fingerling weight yarn, I think that would be really nice.
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCategoryCatalog.guest.cfm?Category=lace%20edging

You could also use the edging pattern from a shawl, which would be lightweight. Another thought would be to look for mantilla patterns.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

CSKnit,

Just *google *........ "knitted bridal veil patterns" ........ I am sure you will find something that you like.

Below is a few I found.

http://www.innov8iveknits.com/2012/06/here-comes-bride-al-veil-line.html

http://www.etsy.com/listing/110761616/100-handmade-crochet-wedding-veil-bridal

http://beccablogs.com/42

http://3sleeves.blogspot.com.au/2010/12/knitting-wedding-veil.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp,from Australia.You may find a pattern in ravelry. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome from NYC!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California. 

Wow... a bridal veil. Please be sure to post a picture of it for us to oggle over it.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Why don't you ask in the proper place??


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Los Angeles.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

DIY network runs the show knotty gritty Monday early mornings, they just did wedding veils so the pattern should be on their website


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Lincolnshire, UK. There are very helpful people on this site and I am sure they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome and don't worry, you will find wonderful advice here. Do you crochet? I also think using tulle is good. Is the bride wearing traditional because you might think of a fascinator, or a small pillbox type hat that can be knitted with a beautiful yarn also using a small veil attached. Pls show pictures. Good luck .


----------

